# Kino: Transformers soll einem Reboot unterzogen werden.



## Zelada (17. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kino: Transformers soll einem Reboot unterzogen werden.* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kino: Transformers soll einem Reboot unterzogen werden.*


----------



## CryPosthuman (17. Februar 2018)

Ganz ehrlich: Ein Reboot ist in diesem Fall genau das, was Transformers braucht.
Wie es jetzt ist, ist es einfach nichtmehr gut - der Weg nach TF3 war (auch wenn TF4 noch was hatte) eine wirre Fehlentwicklung.


----------



## Asuramaru (17. Februar 2018)

Boah Transformers ist dermaßen scheiße das ich es kaum in Worte fassen kann.Der beste teil ist der erste und wenn dann höchstens noch der zweite aber danach wirds schon echt bitter.Ob ein Reboot da irgendetwas ändern kann ist echt schwer zu glauben.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Februar 2018)

Ich brauch ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Transformers-Film mehr, weder Reboot, noch Remake noch Fortsetzung oder Prequel


----------



## batesvsronin (17. Februar 2018)

lasst halt die blöden Menschen weg, die will keiner sehen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2018)

Was wollen die daran überhaupt rebooten? Die Spezialeffekte?


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Februar 2018)

Braucht wirklich kein Mensch. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Spin-Off Ende des Jahres viel Erfolg einbringt. Es gab die letzten Jahre einfach zu viel Transformers auf einem dauerhaft richtig schlechten Niveau. 
Wenn überhaupt sollte man die Reihe erst eine Weile ruhen lassen, bevor man einen Neustart in Angriff nimmt.


----------



## Orzhov (17. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was wollen die daran überhaupt rebooten? Die Spezialeffekte?



Michael Bay hat etwas entwickelt wodurch die Explosionen nochmal 20% mehr Wumms haben!


----------



## Weissbier242 (17. Februar 2018)

Die ersten 3 Teile war gutes Familienkino. Der 4 einfach nur schreckliche Actionorgie mit visueller Überreizung. Den letzten fand Ich dann nicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## Promego (17. Februar 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Die ersten 3 Teile war gutes Familienkino.



König der Löwen ist gutes Familienkino.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Februar 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Die ersten 3 Teile war gutes Familienkino. Der 4 einfach nur schreckliche Actionorgie mit visueller Überreizung. Den letzten fand Ich dann nicht sooo schlecht.


Teil 5 war Langeweile in Überlänge. Ich hab ihn mir der Komplettierung halber angesehen (da ich Teil 1-3 doch ganz gut finde), aber ich musste mich echt zwingen, den Film zu Ende zu schauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2018)

Promego schrieb:


> König der Löwen ist gutes Familienkino.


Fifty Shades of Grey ist gute Fam... OH!


----------



## NOT-Meludan (17. Februar 2018)

Also ich war von den Filmen nicht so angetan. Einfach nur Krachbumm mit absurder Story. 
Viele mögen es, aber mir entzog sich das alles irgendwie. Was wollen die da jetzt neu machen? Tiefgründig und detailliert war das bisher noch nie und wird es wohl nie werden.
Ich bleib da bei meinen Kindheitserinnerungen mit dem Spielzeug und der Zeichentrickserie.


----------



## Asuramaru (18. Februar 2018)

Es gibt in den Einzelnen Teilen einfach immer zu große Unterschiede und Abweichungen.


----------



## FalloutEffect (18. Februar 2018)

Ich würde mir wünschen, die Macher würden sich mehr an die orginalen Zeichentrickserien orientieren. Viele Charaktere sind in den bisherigen Filmen nie vorgekommen (Ultra Magnus, Blitzwing oder Astrotrain). Um die Warheit zu sagen: es wurde von Teil zu Teil schlimmer, weil nichts Neues mehr kam. Auch eine Riesenenttäuschung was sie aus Hot Rod gemacht haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Februar 2018)

Ich mochte Teil 1 bis 3, wobei ich den ersten am besten, den zweiten noch sehr gut und den dritten als noch gerade gut empfand. Nach Teil 4, der gerade so okay war, dachte ich, es könnte nicht schlechter werden, was habe ich mich geirrt, im Vergleich zu 4, der immerhin mit Nicola Peltz schönes Eyecandy bot, war 5 dann wirklich leider nur absoluter Vollschrott. Wobei es egal ist ob Reboot oder ob sie die Handlung weiterführen, wichtig ist einfach, dass sie wieder gute menschliche Charaktere und eine vernünftige Story haben.


----------

